

The 5 Minute Guide to Living a Healthy Lifestyle - mcgraw
https://medium.com/design-startups/e4dd95d02608

======
burgerz
the article is more about getting your shit together than what a healthy
lifestyle actually is. if you have another 20 minutes, i would highly
recommend this, which covers the basics of exercise and nutrition.

[http://liamrosen.com/fitness.html](http://liamrosen.com/fitness.html)

the problem today is that there is so much misleading information that even if
you're motivated you'll still waste your time and effort taking useless
supplements and using dumb products when you can see much better results in
your health much more easily.

~~~
scrapcode
>you'll still waste your time and effort taking useless supplements and using
dumb products

Can't put enough emphasis on NOT doing this. It's expensive, and when you're
not receiving the advertised effects of these "super-sups," they will
completely demotivate you. I do use protein in powdered form, and will
sometimes use a pre-workout, but I don't depend on either.

TL;DR - Eat right. Exercise. See results.

